# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  Что мне до шумного света. Кто автор.

## mishau_

У Чехова в "Вишневом саде" поется романс:  _
    Что мне до шумного света?
    Что мне друзья и враги?
    Было бы сердце согрето
    Жаром взаимной любви._  
Мне надо найти полный текст этого романса и его автора или авторов. 
Есть идеи?

----------


## kasper

а романс красивый? где его можно послушать или скачать?

----------


## mishau_

Очевидно, надо идти на спектакль или достать видео спектакля, но  мне бы все-таки узнать автора и полный текст если такой есть.

----------


## kasper

я в интернете не смогла найти..конечно без названия и автора найти будет сложно...

----------


## chaika

а вы уверены, что романс настоящий а не читаем просто пару фраз, выдуманных Чеховым?

----------


## mishau_

> а вы уверены, что романс настоящий а не читаем просто пару фраз, выдуманных Чеховым?

 Ну, если бы я, например, был уверен, то не спрашивал бы. Потом Чехов не был композитором, а музыку кто-то написал. Говорят, в спектакле Эфроса поется даже второй куплет.

----------


## Dimitri

В интернете бы был полный текст по-любэ. А так его нету. ТАк что я не представляю себе возможным где можно это найти =)

----------


## zodiak

Здесь вариант текста.
Вот и песенка с этими словами.
А здесь другой вариант. 
Если, конечно, это для Вас ещё актуально...

----------

